# Limestone mine, Norway - 2016



## Bgo_photo (Jan 14, 2017)

For 65 years this mine employed up to 70 workers at a time. They mined limestone which was used in paper production, agriculture and asphalt production. It was once considered to be one of the best sources for limestone in western Norway. Time has, however, largely stood still here for the past 30 years. It was therefore truly a unique experience to get to visit this place, where so much has been left behind.http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/BergenUnderground/media/IMG_0038-1_zpszad4rvoh.jpg.html

 



 Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jan 14, 2017)

Great photos BGO, I would love to see more. Welcome to the forum.

If you could pop a space between each photos next time that would be great as it makes it easier on the eye to view them.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 15, 2017)

What Krela said!


----------



## Bgo_photo (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you! I will do it next time  Rest of the photos you can see on Facebook.com/BergenUnderground


----------



## Gromr (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum! Great pictures, good lighting!


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2017)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Jan 18, 2017)

Exellent set of photos would love to see more.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 18, 2017)

Excellent work sir

really like that.


----------



## wolfism (Jan 19, 2017)

Like that a lot, looks like there's plenty detail to get absorbed in.


----------



## Big Mary (Jan 26, 2017)

An interesting mine that. The lack of colours and added darker lines give a strange feel to the photographs.

The site must be remote? I'm guessing because the equipment is still there.


----------

